# Northgate Canyon rafting



## pwilson5114 (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there a shuttle service for private boaters on Northgate Canyon? We're looking to run it Memorial Day weekend.

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually it's a Wyoming carpool around those parts. I wouldnt bet on it, but there might be a chance of finding a ride at the put in.


----------



## WillYates (Aug 3, 2007)

Nothing personal but I feel like no one does any research anymore
Hacks tackle 307-326-9823
Spirit west Lynn 307-327-5753
Both are not cheap, $100+. Easier to just do it yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pwilson5114 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. What do you call this?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

pwilson5114 said:


> Thanks. What do you call this?


I call this begging other people for things you coulda Googled....


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> I call this begging other people for things you coulda Googled....


Meh, there's shuttle services available through word of mouth only and some other companies that have bad reputations that you may or may not be able to figure out from the googlez.


----------



## whitewaterjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

The shuttle from Routt to Six-Mile only takes about 30 minutes round-trip. Paying $100 for a shuttle service is not necessary unless money is no issue. Even if that's the case, I wouldn't do it out of principle. You can be almost totally certain there will be other boaters putting in at Routt (on Memorial weekend) who you can team up with to run a quick shuttle. Or, you can walk the dirt road (about a mile) to the highway from the Six-Mile take out and hitchhike back to the put-in. We showed up at the put-in last Sunday with just one vehicle, had it shuttled thanks to other boaters, and were launching within an hour of arriving.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Has anyone driven the roads to Pickaroon or Bennett this year and could provide an update on the condition of the roads? Thinking about an overnight, but not sure if we will do okay with trailers this time of year. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pwilson5114 (Mar 12, 2008)

We're looking to run from Routt all the way down to Bennett Peak/or Treasure Island. Do you think it's doable to hitch hike back from that distance or partner with someone to shuttle? Launch Saturday and takeout Sunday eve.


----------



## whitewaterjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry, I've never been down there, so I can't say from experience.


----------



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

pwilson5114 said:


> We're looking to run from Routt all the way down to Bennett Peak/or Treasure Island. Do you think it's doable to hitch hike back from that distance or partner with someone to shuttle? Launch Saturday and takeout Sunday eve.


bennett is deep in... 20 miles of dirt road. I'd never try to hitch that. I really like Lynn and Spirit West.


----------

